# Подскажите по ремонту Аккордеон Weltmeister Stella 3/4



## seizon (22 Ноя 2011)

Здравствуйте, может кто сможет помочь. В левой клавиатуре при нажатии на септаккорд кнопка мажорного аккорда остается свободной, то есть если держать септ, кнопка маж.аккорда проваливается. Должно ли так быть или нет на этом аккордеоне? При игре это конечно не мешает, но не помню как было до ремонта левой клавиатуры. Просмотрел механику левой, вроде все правильно. Никто не сталкивался с этим?


----------



## ЮПИТЕР-ЛЮКС (22 Ноя 2011)

*seizon*,
Если не мешает играть, я бы не обращал внимания на это.


----------



## seizon (22 Ноя 2011)

Спасибо.
Но это так и должно быть или нет?


----------



## Gross (22 Ноя 2011)

В аккордеонах часто встречается такая система, когда доминантсептаккорд полный, все 4 звука (в баянах обычно пропущена квинта). То есть, мажорное трезвучие полностью входит в состав септаккорда. Поэтому мажорная кнопка и проваливается, её ничего не держит. Обычное дело.


----------



## seizon (22 Ноя 2011)

Спасибо! Благодарю за помощь.


----------

